
Apple bets $600M on improving Apple Watch, iPhone battery life - chmaynard
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/apple-boosts-chipmaking-efforts-with-600-million-dialog-semiconductor-deal/
======
chmaynard
See also: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/13463/apple-licenses-
technolo...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/13463/apple-licenses-technologies-
hires-engineers-from-dialog)

